# Compact Camera



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I would like to upgrade my compact camera. It has to be a compact because its a family camera, and my partner uses it a lot. I was so close to pressing the buy button on a G3, but she doesn't want the bulkiness with it. 

We have been used to a Sony HX5, which we like the 10x Zoom, and also the GPS is handy, so when we look back at pictures, we can say it was there at such a time.

So, what compact camera would you advise for around £200 ? It's not a strict budget.

Many thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Canon s100 is an awesome little camera and has the GPS facility too.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any others ?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

For £200 (ish) pounds I'd be having a look at a used Fuji X10 like this.

Amazing little cameras - shoots raw, amazing dynamic range and its low light capabilities are unbelievable.

Looks cool too.

http://www.ffordes.com/product/13050316221181


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a compact for both work and family and previousely had a TZ3 for years which i couldnt fault. When i started looking fora new camera just before xmas i decided that as the TZ3 had done everything i had asked and shot some great pictures with ease i would stick with the brand and went with

Panasonic Lumix TZ-30

I really cant recommend this highly enough...and its got a great zoom :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^ what he said. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've tried a few other pocket camera's but still keep coming back to a Sony cyber shot, as they give very good results IMO, easy to use, reliable, good battery life, neat with plenty of zoom panoramic mode as well as pretty reasonable video mode!! 
my current models are dsc h-55 and a dsc wx-10 both bought second hand for a lot less than £200, interchangeable batteries and optional memory types so it doesn't matter which one I use


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a good little site for comparing features of one camera against another, with size, weight, mp, GPS, sensor size, raw capability, wide angle, max iso etc http://snapsort.com/compare

It may help you decide which camera may be more suitable to fit your needs.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

At the moment, it's between the TZ30 and the HX20.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> At the moment, it's between the TZ30 and the HX20.


To give you an idea the last two write ups i did in The Studio were done with my TZ30..the Audi A5 cab and also the AM Vanquish...on the Vanquish thread the pictures of the two deers in the field outside the unit were taken on a tripod at maximum zoom. One point worth noting is that i take the TZ to gigs with me and its very good in low light also...


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Matt. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> At the moment, it's between the TZ30 and the HX20.


i've got a hx20 had it for a few months and I think its great (good optical zoom, excellent battery life and surprisingly good video mode), got mine when they were doing a cashback promo - may still be running?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I would go with the TZ30 as I love panasonic products. I used to own their TZ7 which was a great compact camera.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

cobra said:


> i've got a hx20 had it for a few months and I think its great (good optical zoom, excellent battery life and surprisingly good video mode), got mine when they were doing a cashback promo - may still be running?


Was this your first Sony camera?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would go for sony, as it does it all and does it very well, video quality is its strongest side IMO


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Canon SX220 HS. Had it for about 12 months now and its a great camera. You can get it for about £100 now too.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't see the point of GPS for 2 main reasons:
1) it will eat into battery life, so less shots
2) you will most likely have your phone with you, on which you can save to the Notes app, where you were on a specific date and time, if you really want to record such info.

As for camera recommendations, you've not really given us much to go on regarding the type of photography you do, and are likely to do in the short-medium term.

Is it portrait? Street? Architecture? Landscape? Wildlife? Children?
If young kids, is it mainly indoors or out?
And what is the absolute max budget?
Must it be pre-owned or brand new?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I know people who love GPS

I had a GPS enabled Sony A65 for 14 months and never even flicked the GPS switch on!


----------

